# CONTEST! Make a logo and win a prize!



## Fitseries3 (Jul 29, 2010)

The project im currently working on needs a logo. the person who makes the best logo *wins a Corsair H50 cooler unit. *

its real simple. 

*has to include " SuperMaX " just as its written there* and any graphics you decide. 

it will be on a silver case so please remember that when you design your logo. 

cant be super complex so do go overboard. 

*deadline is Monday august 16th 2010*.

lets see it guys~!


*contest will be across several forums with the possibility of multiple prizes.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2010)

Hopefully this will be worth a few lulz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 30, 2010)

best contribution yet.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2010)

That means I win! For now, at least


----------



## Bow (Jul 30, 2010)

hat said:


> Hopefully this will be worth a few lulz.
> 
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2ywuzw3.jpg



I like it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2010)

great prices Fits, to bad imma jerk without any skillz


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 30, 2010)

I even suck at doodleing, so im automatically out.

Good luck to all, lets see some really bad ass stuff!!


----------



## afw (Jul 30, 2010)

How abt this  ? ? ? ...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 30, 2010)

Preferred size or picture format?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 30, 2010)

anything.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 30, 2010)

Kablam!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2010)

that is nice Joe


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 30, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Kablam!
> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1758/supermax.png



Wow, that looks awesome.

Great job.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## vbx (Jul 30, 2010)

All of originals will be in a black vector' image file in pdf format.  Any of these can be made into any color or the "brushed aluminum finish".


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet contest! I might enter in if I can figure out something to make.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, those all look very nice. Keep it up!!


----------



## mithrandir (Jul 30, 2010)

Here are my simple designs:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## zithe (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's my entry:






Oh, I think I might've gone overboard. Don't know what your definition of 'super complex' is.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 30, 2010)

anyway seeing your avatars color i figured hmm that fits well with silver so there ya go theres my 3 attempts if you dont care for them i have the PSD file if you want it fits


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 31, 2010)

cissy said:


> Xpower900 looks very good



Stop, you just posted the same thing in this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=126900(expect you said it was broken)

Create your own thread about it please.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's my 1st entry.


----------



## iwe (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello,

Here is something I made this morning.
I made it with 4 types of fronts

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/1994/65463630.png
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/852/80628367.png
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4513/41762174.png
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2120/92119762.png

I hope I'll have more time to make something new.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2010)

iwe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is something I made this morning.
> I made it with 4 types of fronts
> ...



Wow


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2010)

i extended the contest until monday the 9th. 

lets see some more


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> cant be super complex so *do* go overboard.



Typo?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2010)

no.... name + logo and thats it.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 3, 2010)

nice contest. really kewl for you to offer prizes as i'm sure people would still help ya out with the logo if u weren't offering a prize.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 3, 2010)

I have many ideas but lost my photoshop installer. How many submissions/entries are we allowed each?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

A little about the company might help people out. Their designs can fit the theme of the shop. Is it the CAD shop?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 3, 2010)

Working now, will be done soon...


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just somethings I threw together.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 3, 2010)

or a simpler version?






I kept it simple because I figure you will be using an Alps printer right? You can print on gold, silver, and use white ink with them.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are my masterpieces:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure if it counts but I like the UPC code and the one above it in gold!!

@newtekie1

I like the second one.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2010)

ok here is a tip for you guys...

think apple/mac

but you cannot use a fruit in the logo.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 3, 2010)

Apples you say?  I hate Mac / Apple, however I love bananas.  Hopefully he will too:






PS:  The font name is "Applejuiced."


----------



## vbx (Aug 3, 2010)

^ lol.  hilarious.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking good people. Fits has a few more to choose from now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are more "Apple" logos:

Ignore the logos on the left, those ARE Apple logos, I am just showing where I got my inspiration.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 3, 2010)

Those are all awesome!!


----------



## vbx (Aug 3, 2010)

I would stay away from the rainbow, haha.

It's a little hard to do a "graphic" for supermax because we have no idea what a supermax is.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2010)

vbx said:


> http://a.imageshack.us/img42/1758/supermax.png
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img832/1758/supermax.png
> 
> ...





vbx said:


> I would stay away from the rainbow, haha.
> 
> It's a little hard to do a "graphic" for supermax because we have no idea what a supermax is.



its funny that you say that because so far we(me and the boss) are liking yours the best. 

let this be a hint to others.


----------



## Gzero (Aug 3, 2010)

WoW's calling me, but heres my attempt:





I likes the tree thing even if it takes a while to sketch on metal xD


----------



## Pembo210 (Aug 3, 2010)

I made two this morning


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Admittedly I didn't make it, but if you ask me it's brilliant.






For the lulz


----------



## Pembo210 (Aug 3, 2010)

another one


----------



## Timonthy (Aug 3, 2010)

Heres mine:


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 4, 2010)

vbx said:


> I would stay away from the rainbow, haha.
> 
> It's a little hard to do a "graphic" for supermax because we have no idea what a supermax is.



Yeah I have found it hard too. I keep thinking of tampons for some reason.....


----------



## n-ster (Aug 4, 2010)

Timonthy said:


> Heres mine:



Nice one! 

Great idea with a big red X lol, and really nice execution


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 4, 2010)

I just wanted to make a question:
If i win the price will it be transported in Albania???


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 4, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Great idea with a big red X lol, and really nice execution



execution!  

I see whut you did there.....


----------



## iwe (Aug 4, 2010)

A little pack 
http://rapidshare.com/files/411000561/supermax.rar


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2010)

iwe said:


> A little pack
> http://rapidshare.com/files/411000561/supermax.rar



thanks lady. theres some good ones in there.


----------



## iwe (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey,

Not a man 
I'll make more till the end.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2010)

iwe said:


> Hey,
> 
> Not a man
> I'll make more till the end.



fixed


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 4, 2010)

Timonthy said:


> Heres mine:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100803/1.png



This is probably my favorite so far.  Very nice job!

EDIT:  Some more:






You might like the stainless one if you are nostalgic of an age you never lived in (like myself).


----------



## vbx (Aug 4, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Yeah I have found it hard too. I keep thinking of tampons for some reason.....


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't see the Mac-ish looking part, but here's what I came up with:


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 4, 2010)

If it's a noisy machine this logo might be ideal...






 for teh lulz, and no I didn't make it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 4, 2010)

the 650watt in that ^ needs to be photoshoped with the Doc from back to the future with it saying 650 jigawatts


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 4, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> If it's a noisy machine this logo might be ideal...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100804/super_max.jpg
> 
> for teh lulz, and no I didn't make it



If the PSU is 650 watts then this is PERFECT!


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 4, 2010)

Entry 1


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok here are my newest creations:






PS:  If anyone wants to know any of the fonts I used, just ask


----------



## n-ster (Aug 4, 2010)

rofl with all those great entries you might win PVT


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 4, 2010)

n-ster said:


> rofl with all those great entries you might win PVT



Total number of entries is:

   2






+ 3






+ 2






+ 8






= 15 entries

Yeah, I have a pretty good chance.  I plan to make more however.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 5, 2010)

*i think you should get some aluminium, then engrave SuperMax in anyway you like. and put some decent flames on it. you can put this on a window. in case you do, just put white paper behind and add a light or two behind the logo and look it look awsome!!*


----------



## zithe (Aug 5, 2010)

n-ster said:


> rofl with all those great entries you might win PVT



Might? lmfao! 

Best thing I could think of was "The 'puter of the Caribbean"


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bumping the thread, waiting for more entries.  Here is some new stuff in the mean time:


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 6, 2010)

Some people will probly hold on to them right untill the end  But yeah Bump for a cool thread.

EDIT: I still think Hat has a pretty good chance


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 6, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Some people will probly hold on to them right untill the end  But yeah Bump for a cool thread.
> 
> EDIT: I still think Hat has a pretty good chance



Hat's entry wins originality points.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 6, 2010)

Entry 2 & Entry 3 (For your mac-esq want.) Entry 4 (text format friendly and non friendly), and my favorite, entry 5 text friendly.


----------



## vbx (Aug 6, 2010)

^ #1 & #4 looks really good.

I added a few entries on the 1st page.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 6, 2010)

vbx said:


> ^ #1 & #4 looks really good.
> 
> I added a few entries on the 1st page.



on mine? Thank you


----------



## vbx (Aug 6, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> on mine? Thank you



edit.  actually #2 & #4.  

#1 is a little crazy.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## GSquadron (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is my first entry:


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## afw (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry for double posting ... this is the actual entry  ...






My Second entry  






My 3rd ... 






4th ...






5th ... TPU Edition .... 






6th ... Slight variation of the 3rd


----------



## n-ster (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW guys, great job out there! Fits will be real happy when he sees these!!!!!!!

nice one afw


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 7, 2010)

Go on then:






Less colour:






More basic:






My personal favourites are PVTcaboose's barcode one and the one to the right of it.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no more entries. Good luck everyone that entered. 



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Hat's entry wins originality points.



I dunno I have seen that done once or twice before......


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 9, 2010)

I keep thinking of Super Maxi when I see it written. Maybe a different name would be better?


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 9, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/SuperMaX.png



This looks really good but for some reason I keep seeing SuperMaK.


----------



## hoax32 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## driver66 (Aug 9, 2010)

hoax32 said:


> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/5193/fatwomanexercising.jpg



^^^ WINS ^^^


----------



## iwe (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey,

Last ones:s
http://rapidshare.com/files/411870945/supermax_v2.rar

hope you like em


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 9, 2010)

Last minute entries, expect more.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 9, 2010)

Had to put my best one in a different post


----------



## vbx (Aug 9, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> Had to put my best one in a different post
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX7.png



This is sickk.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2010)

vbx said:


> this is sickk.



+1


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 9, 2010)

What time is it finishing fit?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX10.png



good old TMNT text lol


----------



## MrAlex (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is my first one:


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 9, 2010)

MrAlex said:


> Here is my first one:
> http://i37.tinypic.com/2cxjfj5.jpg



This one totally get my approval. Kinda like outter space stuff , weird science. Anywya thats what we are here a bunch of monkeys who are used by companies to get our feedbacks. Techpowerup is an outerspace virtual experiment and this logo suits it well


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> This one totally get my approval. Kinda like outter space stuff , weird science. Anywya thats what we are here a bunch of monkeys who are used by companies to get our feedbacks. Techpowerup is an outerspace virtual experiment and this logo suits it well



Haha speak for youself about the monkeys bit  But I do like that design.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 9, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Haha speak for youself about the monkeys bit  But I do like that design.



As soon as you buy stuff to test it and make comments here you become a testing monkey  But if you prefer to be a cute rabbit up to you lol.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> As soon as you buy stuff to test it and make comments here you become a testing monkey  But if you prefer to be a cute rabbit up to you lol.



I prefer neither. I like it the way it is. I am just some dude that has a hardware addiction and buys stuff for his PC.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 9, 2010)

So youre a monkey that you want it or not lol


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2010)

Back to the topic on hand. I do like the design by MrAlex. Very nicely done. Definitely does not look like it has been done by a monkey.


----------



## MrAlex (Aug 9, 2010)

Lmao, you guys are hilarious xD and thanks


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 9, 2010)

Silver case + think mac. People must have gotten confused cause for some odd reason everyone decided a silver logo fits on a silver backdrop. Anyways I tried to keep it in layers as I figure backgrounds will be ditched for the sticker or w/e so I just picked a backdrop to approximate the case. 

You’ll notice it looks backlit. I don’t know how much you wanted to spend but it’d look awesome if you have that cut out and put a white light behind it.







This one has sort of a 3d pop to it.


----------



## vbx (Aug 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Silver case + think mac. People must have gotten confused cause for some odd reason everyone decided a silver logo fits on a silver backdrop.



This is true.  Good thing all of my logos can be done in any color. I created a vector image for all the logos.

This is one I did a few days ago.  Sort of looks like yours (font wise). lol

http://img832.imageshack.us/i/smacxapple2.png/


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 9, 2010)

MrAlex put an astronaut monkey on your drawing lol.


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe it's a bit off topic, but wasn't SuperMax like some European disco musician in the 70's?  
..........................
Yup.  Found a video of "love machine" -I knew the name sounded familiar!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FlF_apwAyg


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 9, 2010)

Weird... I just hope it has nothing to do with that musician


----------



## MrAlex (Aug 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> MrAlex put an astronaut monkey on your drawing lol.



You mean like this?

INTRODUCING - SUPER MAX LOGO, MONKEY EDITION!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHHHA LMAO ROLFCOPTER...and all other laughing stuff. Thats definitively the winner


----------



## hoax32 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 9, 2010)

hoax32 said:


> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1545/supermax.jpg



mmm so many big jugs and so many cracks to slide my **** ...what to do !!???


----------



## vbx (Aug 9, 2010)

Mouse pad design?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks good Vbx. I have only just recently started playing around with a Program called Serif Draw Plus X2. That is what I have been using to make my design's. I used to go here . Pretty good site that generates cool text.  My next proggy I really wanna get is Photoshop.


----------



## vbx (Aug 10, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Looks good Vbx. I have only just recently started playing around with a Program called Serif Draw Plus X2. That is what I have been using to make my design's. I used to go here . Pretty good site that generates cool text.  My next proggy I really wanna get is Photoshop.



That's a neat site.  I use photoshop and illustrator.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah I used it when I done my first website and had no idea how to do it myself.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 10, 2010)

How about this guys....


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> How about this guys....
> [url]http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6886/savageh.jpg[/URL]



 Yeah baby


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5qTrLuxoM8&feature=player_embedded#! Check that out!!


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 10, 2010)

You mean he wants to design this one:


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 10, 2010)

contest is over for me now =( 12:01 AM 8/10/2010


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 10, 2010)

what won?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 10, 2010)

still open till i wake up in the morning. its only 11pm at the time of this post


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> still open till i wake up in the morning. its only 11pm at the time of this post



i love you lol


----------



## shevanel (Aug 10, 2010)

sub'd to keep a watch


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> *contest will be across several forums with the *possibility of multiple prizes*.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100730/Capture288.jpg


is the possibility not a possibility any more?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 10, 2010)

still possible but not 100% sure yet. 

to the person who asked me... worldwide shipping so its anyones game.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 10, 2010)

I love the simplicity of my first 2 entries, but I don’t know fit’s tastes. So here’s some bling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I love the simplicity of my first 2 entries, but I don’t know fit’s tastes. So here’s some bling.
> 
> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/460/brushtool.jpg




That's actually really nice looking.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 10, 2010)

What about this one:


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 10, 2010)

hoax32 said:


> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1545/supermax.jpg



ftw.


----------



## vbx (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is the logo I have on the 1st page, but applied on a macbook. 

http://a.imageshack.us/img69/4553/80192408.png


----------



## afw (Aug 10, 2010)

New Entries ... Previous post edited ...  ---> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1983172&postcount=90


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 10, 2010)

New ENTRY!!!!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 10, 2010)

Was aiming somewhere between bling and overly simple this time. 






EDIT*
Little variation...


----------



## jcgeny (Aug 10, 2010)

may you will extend the contest ? if so could you show the place and the object this logo should be applied ?
i mean it is not easy to imagine , invent a logo for something without knowing what it is ...
is it for cindy crawford bobs ? or a sr2 computer ?


----------



## tomtom (Aug 10, 2010)

.


----------



## MrAlex (Aug 10, 2010)

So,  Fitseries3, when will the winner be announced? It's killing me  Lmao I've lost anyway because you can't put my logo onto a case :')

Here's another one for the lulZ






Simple Gold logo


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 11, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I love the simplicity of my first 2 entries, but I don’t know fit’s tastes. So here’s some bling.
> 
> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/460/brushtool.jpg



can i get this one done in a different font but use the same look?

try *SuperMaX*


----------



## fenurch (Aug 11, 2010)

Who won?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 11, 2010)

havent chosen yet


----------



## fenurch (Aug 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> havent chosen yet



In case I get a magical ray of artistic inspiration, is it worth still submitting anything?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 11, 2010)

yes.

there are 2 people who have to pick. i am just one. the other guy is busy till tomorrow so i'll let it slide if anyone else wants to submit an entry.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> can i get this one done in a different font but use the same look?
> 
> try *SuperMaX*



Did you have a font in mind or just want me to try a few?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 11, 2010)

try a few. 

use italic on the MaX


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 11, 2010)

This is not what I pictured when you said “think mac” haha


----------



## vbx (Aug 11, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Dude that looks pretty good. Here is another one of my crappy ones lol.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/tpu.gif



This is pretty good.  It reminds me of something but I can remember what it is.


----------



## vbx (Aug 11, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This is not what I pictured when you said “think mac” haha
> 
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5359/bling.jpg



Try this w/o the diamonds.  I think it would look better.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 11, 2010)

vbx said:


> Try this w/o the diamonds.  I think it would look better.



Well I tried just black fill and white fill but neither looked quite right with the gold sheen. Here's another font. Maybe I'll mess around with interior effects besides diamond.


----------



## vbx (Aug 11, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well I tried just black fill and white fill but neither looked quite right with the gold sheen. Here's another font. Maybe I'll mess around with interior effects besides diamond.
> 
> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/7715/bling2.jpg



That actually looks good.  How about black carbon fiber?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 11, 2010)

vbx said:


> That actually looks good.  How about black carbon fiber?



Well I just tried it by inverting the diamonds, was too glassy so I'd need to work on a better way of making carbon fiber. For now I just tried a gradient overlay with the first font. I wouldn't want to have to judge this contest, my entries alone are starting to blur together in my head :s


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok Ok lot of stuff here whos gonna be the winner......:drum rolling:


----------



## n-ster (Aug 11, 2010)

its not like there was only one good entry, Fits and the other guy will need time to pick if they want to be happy with the logo !  eager to know who won, hope its a TPUer!


----------



## vbx (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## tomtom (Aug 11, 2010)

.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess we’re just going till he says stop? This one is sort of for me. I think I stared too long at the gold. So this has a bit of a platinum boarder.


----------



## tomtom (Aug 11, 2010)

.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 12, 2010)

Winner?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> Winner?



we are sorting through the submissions right now. 

should know tomorrow


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> we are sorting through the submissions right now.
> 
> should know tomorrow



Room for one more?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2010)

sure.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> we are sorting through the submissions right now.
> 
> should know tomorrow



Thanks much fitseries for doing this contest, i woulda gave you some designs even if thier were no H50's involved


----------



## vbx (Aug 12, 2010)

How are you going to apply the logos on the computer?  Print them out?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 12, 2010)

I reckon I would be a screen printers nightmare


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2010)

we are actually looking to get someone to make them professionally. 

not a huge amount though... maybe 20-30 tops.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 12, 2010)

Who's we?  You got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2010)

me and the guy who funds the project.


----------



## Xiphos (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 12, 2010)

A little off topic but I just found a pretty cool website for free fonts. http://www.acidfonts.com


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 12, 2010)

A final thought, all my designs are ready as eps files (paths) and are ready to be screen printed, transferred to autodesk paths to be burned/laser etched, or any other medium/scale. 

And I would of course be willing to tweak to the final application,


a previous laser etch text design I have done.


----------



## MrAlex (Aug 12, 2010)

I think this would look good if it was etched or laser cut on a side panel (credits to abduzeedo for the background on the second one):


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

MrAlex said:


> I think this would look good if it was etched or laser cut on a side panel (credits to abduzeedo for the background on the second one):
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img148/5350/smt.png
> http://a.imageshack.us/img267/8756/81101712.png



Fine well designed but a little bit too queer to put on a computer case especially if you go to a lan party


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 12, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Fine well designed but a little bit too queer to put on a computer case especially if you go to a lan party



It's not queer, it's fabulous.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 12, 2010)

MrAlex said:


> I think this would look good if it was etched or laser cut on a side panel (credits to abduzeedo for the background on the second one):
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img148/5350/smt.png
> http://a.imageshack.us/img267/8756/81101712.png





Very nice


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's not queer, it's fabulous.



and in my book when i seen guys use the word Fabulous ..they were queers   lol


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 12, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Fine well designed but a little bit too queer to put on a computer case especially if you go to a lan party



Lan parties being the last bastion of heterosexual masculine expression?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2010)

KEEP THEM COMMING GUYS, 

not that we havent had a ton of great entries already but

me and my business partner felt like the time limit was a bit short so we are letting this go a few more days.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Lan parties being the last bastion of heterosexual masculine expression?



Dont know for yuor part of earth but here yes  Seriously its really hard to look serious and a killer team in a first-shooter lan party when you get a sign like that...thats what i meant .  Dont worry if you are one ill respect that


----------



## vbx (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, I would stick with something simple.  Most company logos are simple.  For example - Apple, HP, Sony, Antec, Asus etc etc.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 13, 2010)

We kinda got an idea of what you like, any clues on your partner's taste?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2010)

he likes the one you did along with the one from vbx a while back. 

the brushed alum background is the key. 

although brushed red or black would look nice as well. 

these are the colors of the cases the logo will be going on.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 13, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Dont know for yuor part of earth but here yes  Seriously its really hard to look serious and a killer team in a first-shooter lan party when you get a sign like that...thats what i meant .  Dont worry if you are one ill respect that



You have no idea the weight it takes off my mind knowing that you will respect my sexuality, irrespective of the inclinations I might have, thank you, you make the world a better place.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> You have no idea the weight it takes off my mind knowing that you will respect my sexuality, irrespective of the inclinations I might have, thank you, you make the world a better place.



hahahaha  
make anytype of inclination you like with who you want its not my concern


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

does it REALLY matter all anyone cares about is 

A) are you getting laid

if the answer is yes head to C) if not head to B)
B) get laid

C) awesome your getting some now go out and do other shit

now i know my logos wont win and im to lazy to enter anything else i wish all good luck


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> does it REALLY matter all anyone cares about is
> 
> A) are you getting laid
> 
> ...



this just made my day


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

lol well for the record i have lesbian and gay friends and everything else in between preference dosent make a person good or bad a good person is just that a good person


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

I am getting laid when i have time too im working here my own business is on computer at my home   Making money in my underwear thats my duty lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

lucky sob  i work 6-7 days a week and i dont have a work schedule i just randomly get called in and told i have to work and its all physical labor..... what i wouldnt give to make money sitting in my boxers eaten motha Fing cheerios with suger


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

healthy food is good for healthy mind. or youll get fat and depressed.

1- Dress a list of your abilities and knowledge

2-Dress alist of what you have in hand like computer, tools , etc whatever the business is to that point its just finding what you got in possession

3- Make a list of things you would like to do

4-find a service that your neighboorhood may need . 

5-mix it all together and see whats missing then get it and start the business


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

all that requires time and money something this broke ass $85k - 90k usd in debt 22 year old cant really make happen lol that said i have a desire for cheerios maybe ill make a super max logo with cheerios...


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

i started with 100$  now im not rich but im paying my stuff like that


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 13, 2010)

What's the verdict on the two-tone? I like it but there's no point in doing it if the judges don't like it. I'm just getting the feeling for this to end with a clear winner the submissions are going to need to become very targeted at what you guys want until someone just hits the perfect combo of those elements.

If it helps anybody this is what I've been using for the background in mine. You could probably tile it to make it bigger.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Does your pc have a webcam?



Microsoft Lifecam Cinema HD wide vision


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw htat picture already bro  I dont look like that but im selling old computers like that sometimes lol


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

Good one Craigle


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 13, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Why thankyou MohawkAngel.



Yes, that is a nice one Craigle: very butch and masculine.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 13, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks. I cant see what is making it butch or masculine.



Ask Mohawk, he is our resident expert in those matters.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 13, 2010)

That last one is nice, Craig. How about trying it with some different background colors other than red?


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks great with the red too me Craig.


----------



## tomtom (Aug 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2010)

Errr maybe the blue any other colours?


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2010)

Blue one looks the best so far.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Next entry:
I like  this one myself:


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I almost pissed myself then..... with laughter of course



Yep. The only person who got more balls than me is Chuck Norris !


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Looks good. I like your number 2 aswell.



I like the yellow and brown out of the logo variants above, I bet they will want the blue or red for a case but as logos I like the yellow and brown.


----------



## tomtom (Aug 13, 2010)

nice one GSG-9  lol


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 13, 2010)

I think this is my last entry:


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ok here is a tip for you guys...
> 
> think apple/mac





Craigleberry said:


> Thanks. I cant see what is making it butch or masculine.



I'm thinking that these two things don't go together.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I'm thinking that these two things don't go together.



How to look tuff when you have an apple tagged on your computer? make me think of Adam the virgin


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 13, 2010)

so who won lol


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 14, 2010)

lol, announce a winner before any more of the above banshees show up!@


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2010)

we dont need heshe crap in a serious thread.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks mussels seriously someone on here  directed me here and i had my eyes melted from my sockets from the image


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we dont need heshe crap in a serious thread.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd submit something else if I could think of something that would be different from the prior submissions. All I'm coming up with is the same but in different fonts and that's not too exciting. Maybe I'll get one more brain storm before you close it down.


----------



## afw (Aug 14, 2010)

Another 3


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 14, 2010)

Mr Max II. now harder, meaner, more ferocious... better equipped to stand up to the harsh masculinity requirements of this thread...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 14, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/geek in undies.jpg



That guy's ass goes half-way up his back...


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 14, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> PMSL Max drank some concrete and hardened the F**k up.



Yeah, it started out as a chroming project, but turned out like that


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 15, 2010)

Die shots.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 15, 2010)

My last entry:


----------



## Triprift (Aug 15, 2010)

Isnt this contest closed?

I like that last red one you did Craig very nice.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 15, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Die shots.
> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8284/dieal.jpg
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4327/die2.jpg



Nice. Make me think of real old socket mobo of Pc Chip or red ones from Asus


----------



## Triprift (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe do that last one craig with Tpu logos in the circles.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 15, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> Next entry:
> I like  this one myself:http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/575/sm04.jpg



Thaught it was superchax lol....epic thread!


----------



## Triprift (Aug 15, 2010)

Timonthy said:


> Heres mine:



My pick up to now.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks pretty good mate.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> something basic.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100815/Basiclogo.gif



hafta agree with trip, i like this one


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 15, 2010)

Makethe middle X smaller theres not enough size difference between the first and second one and too much between second and third
IMFHO


----------



## Triprift (Aug 15, 2010)

Not to bad maybe have it as red like the last one.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 15, 2010)

espanol... Surprised how much longer it is.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 15, 2010)

Much better Craig.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 15, 2010)

It's official. Out of ideas...


----------



## Triprift (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicely done lan very clever.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 15, 2010)

My turn to play with red.


----------



## vbx (Aug 15, 2010)

This is still going on? haha, I'll add a few.  Same as my old ones just different colors.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but I am hanging out to see who won. I have other ideas but I can see the entries are closed so fairs fair I wont upload them.


----------



## vbx (Aug 17, 2010)

Just add it. lol


----------



## tomtom (Aug 17, 2010)

Lol waiting too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)

no more further entries. 12 pages is enough hahah!!

will take a day or so to go through them and pick a winner. 

thanks to all who entered and good luck everyone!!!


----------



## n-ster (Aug 18, 2010)

I wanted to link you all the entries, but I gtg, so if someone could finish the job for me, it would be nice  So here is all the links from the 6 first pages (I put names and number of entries (until page 6) beside the name):



Spoiler



Soylent Joe 1

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1758/supermax.png




vbx 14

http://a.imageshack.us/img375/8240/supermax5.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img266/2066/supermaxr.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img841/9333/smax2.png 
http://a.imageshack.us/img32/344/smax3.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img186/3420/38370893.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img517/5387/super2r.png
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5021/barcode2.png 
http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9329/super5.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img828/1113/supermax3.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img832/1952/smacxapple2.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img517/3172/supermax1.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img97/3120/supermax2.png
http://img832.imageshack.us/i/smacxapple2.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img231/1451/barcode31.png
http://a.imageshack.us/img69/4553/80192408.png


mithrandir 2

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9074/supermax01.png
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/3219/supermax02.png





crazyeyesreaper 3

http://img.techpowerup.org/100730/fitslogo copy.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100730/fitslogo copy1.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100803/fits logo test copy.png




zithe 1

http://img.techpowerup.org/100730/Super Max.jpg




mdsx1950 1

http://img.techpowerup.org/100801/SM mdsx1950.jpg



iwe [many entries]

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/1994/65463630.png
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/852/80628367.png
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4513/41762174.png
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2120/92119762.png
http://rapidshare.com/files/411000561/supermax.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/411870945/supermax_v2.rar





newtekie1 4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/SuperMaX_1.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/SuperMaX_2.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/SuperMaX_3.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/SuperMaX_4.png




DaedalusHelios 2

http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/Supermaxcrtu.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/Supermax basic.jpg




PVTCaboose1337 [many entries]

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37237&d=1280807838
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37243&d=1280846825
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37299&d=1280940593
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37302&d=1280955877
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37321&d=1281071570


Gzero 1

http://i33.tinypic.com/dhbhxh.png




Pembo210 3

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37259&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1280858951
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37260&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1280859033
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37262&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1280860582




Timonthy 1

http://img.techpowerup.org/100803/1.png




blu3flannel 1

http://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy142/blu3flannel/Works/supermax.jpg




GSG-9 6

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37301&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1280954683
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37327&d=1281130031
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37328&d=1281130949
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37330&d=1281131170
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37331&d=1281131411
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37332&d=1281131740





Craigleberry 2

http://img.techpowerup.org/100805/lulz.gif
http://img.techpowerup.org/100805/max.gif
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/smax.gif




TechPowerDown 14

http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/SuperMaX.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX1.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX2.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX3.png 
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX4.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX5.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX6.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX7.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX8.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super Max9.png 
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX10.png 
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX11.png 
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX12.png 
http://img.techpowerup.org/100809/Super MaX13.png




Aleksander Dishnica 12

[url]http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/6367/12976721.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/9994/smax.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5157/smfu.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1545/supermax.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5461/71155463.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/18/shurikenk.png[/URL]
[url]http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/4989/ninjacopy.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4960/arbcopy.jpg[/URL]
http://img24.imageshack.us/i/savageh.jpg
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8011/supermatric.png
http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/9994/smax.jpg
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/2334/33144426.jpg



Mr McC 1

http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/Super Max.png




afw 6

http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/fit.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/SUPERMAX.png 
http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/fit2.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/fit3.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/fittpu.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/fit2-2.png




scaminatrix 3

http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/124.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/13.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/131.jpg




MrAlex 2

http://i37.tinypic.com/2cxjfj5.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/jfi806.jpg



LAN_deRf_HA 5

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8916/cwmr6d6e.jpg
http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/7791/edittypelayer.jpg
http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/460/brushtool.jpg
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/10/rast.jpg 
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4980/fhfghhz.jpg



tomtom 5

http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/4954/supermaxlogosmall.jpg
http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/1973/supermaxlogosmall2.jpg
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2397/supermaxlogosmall3.jpg
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5076/supermaxlogosmall4.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8687/supermaxlogosmall5.jpg


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2010)

much appreciated.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah man I was gonna make one. Kind of bored right now >.<


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 18, 2010)

I was thinking we need something like this. I noticed if you start scrolling before every image loads and resizes you'll end up missing half the entries.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 18, 2010)

ahh... sry.. I did it in a hurry lol...

still in a hurry gtg, long 22 hour driving trip


----------



## tomtom (Aug 19, 2010)

.


----------



## afw (Aug 19, 2010)

* My Entries  *



Spoiler



http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/fit.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/SUPERMAX.png 
http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/fit2.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/fit3.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/fittpu.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/fit2-2.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/fit7.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/fit-8.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/fit9.png


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 19, 2010)

* Mine *



Spoiler



http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8916/cwmr6d6e.jpg
http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/7791/edittypelayer.jpg
http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/460/brushtool.jpg
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/10/rast.jpg
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4980/fhfghhz.jpg
http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5359/bling.jpg
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/7715/bling2.jpg
http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/5/ftgyfgbling.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7039/smplatt.jpg
http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3613/sffdf.jpg
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8284/dieal.jpg
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4327/die2.jpg
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/448/deselectt.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1981/strokez.jpg
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8669/dropshadow.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/6151/stroyrke.jpg


----------



## Triprift (Aug 19, 2010)

Cmon fit announce the winner the suspense is killing me.


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 19, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Cmon fit announce the winner the suspense is killing me.





Craigleberry said:


> +1



+1, I've been watching this thread for a while and wanna see who wins.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 20, 2010)

are we going to get a winner? lol


----------



## Triprift (Aug 20, 2010)

Still no announcment great. =/


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 20, 2010)

can i claim i won and receive the prizes lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2010)

Look at that! I WON! Where's my prize?!


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 20, 2010)

Were all winners...on the inside.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 20, 2010)

Everybody knows hat has the best one and he will win....

Cheer up, you have many SuperMax logos to have fun with now


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 20, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> Were all winners...on the inside.



But i want to know who's the winner on the outside.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 20, 2010)

I know it's past the deadline but eh 
This one is for Craigleberry, inspired by his brain block early on in the competition.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure he'll update when it's been decided. A lot of entries to choose from.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2010)

still working on it.

hang in there...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 23, 2010)

The following are the ones we liked the most. this is solely based on the look of the logo and not the person who made it. 

i linked all the pics to my partner and he chose based on looks only. 



vbx said:


> All of originals will be in a black vector' image file in pdf format.  Any of these can be made into any color or the "brushed aluminum finish".
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img375/8240/supermax5.png
> 
> ...





vbx said:


> Try this w/o the diamonds.  I think it would look better.
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img820/9203/smax4.png
> http://a.imageshack.us/img191/91/smax5.png





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well I just tried it by inverting the diamonds, was too glassy so I'd need to work on a better way of making carbon fiber. For now I just tried a gradient overlay with the first font. I wouldn't want to have to judge this contest, my entries alone are starting to blur together in my head :s
> 
> http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/5/ftgyfgbling.jpg





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I guess we’re just going till he says stop? This one is sort of for me. I think I stared too long at the gold. So this has a bit of a platinum boarder.
> 
> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7039/smplatt.jpg
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3613/sffdf.jpg





vbx said:


> This is still going on? haha, I'll add a few.  Same as my old ones just different colors.
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img210/7276/smaxred3.png
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 23, 2010)

And the chosen winner is...



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3613/sffdf.jpg





PM me for your prize


----------



## n-ster (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice choice... I really liked that one too, though there were many I liked lol

Congratz Lan_derf_HA, on a well deserved win  and a special mention to vbx that did a great job too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 23, 2010)

yes, vbx had an early lead.

most of them were quite good. it was hard to make a choice.

thanks to everyone for joining in on the contest.


----------



## vbx (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats to LDH! That winning logo is very nice!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> And the chosen winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats LAN_deRf

That logo looks slick! I like it


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work, i't a nice clean logo...


----------



## tomtom (Aug 23, 2010)

wow 0 of mine. nice one.



good job lan


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 6, 2010)

Just back from computer-free holidays, just wanted to say congratulations LAN and thanks for the contest Fits.


----------

